# Beginner HF set? (e.g., for talking to family members a 1000 miles away)



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Beginner HF set? (e.g., for talking to people a 1000 miles away)*

I'm a total beginner with amateur radio (read: I have a tech license, but I haven't begun yet), so I don't really know what I will use this stuff for. This will be my first purchase. I also started the thread here for my first handheld.

Any recommendations on a beginner HF set?

Radio?
Antenna?
Power supply?

I don't want to go so cheap that it is crap. But I definitely am not looking for top of the line. I want to buy just at the good quality point, but I'm not willing to pay for all the bells and whistles...at least I don't think I am. If you can mention some bells and whistles that you wouldn't do without, I will consider spending more.

If I need to upgrade my license to get what I really need to talk to people across the country, I will. But I thought tech licenses got me into a few HF bands.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

On the HF bands, a Technician can use voice/SSB on a portion of the 10m band with power restrictions, but the rest of the HF bands available to Techs (80m, 40m, and 15m) are CW only.

You can get older, hybrid used HF radios like the Kenwood TS-520/520s in the $250 - $350 range, and total solid state radios like the Icom IC-735 in the $350 - $450 range. Even though the hybrids are still serviceable, I'd stick with total solid state radios for your first HF. As with most electronics though, newer is better. I would go with something like the Kenwood TS-450 or the TS-450SAT (the SAT model includes an internal auto tuner), which can be found in the $450 - $600 range. An internal automatic tuner is a NICE feature to have.

Also there are HF models that can be found for a reasonable that includes 6 meters (like the Kenwood TS-690S). 6 meters is not a great band for cross country communications, as it depends on enhanced propagation (skip) to communicate that far. It is a fun band though, and you can work it with a Tech license and build your operating skills while doing so.

For a power supply, you'll want one capable of a minimum of 20 amps, as that's what you'll need for a 100w HF rig. A larger one will give you the ability to run other 12v accessories, without buying an additional PS. A name brand like Astron or MFJ would be advisable. Pyramid, Workman, and other cheap power supplies can sometimes be a bit "iffy" in quality.

A good entry level antenna to purchase would be a G5RV, or you can build a fan dipole for the specific bands that you will be using. Which ever antenna that you get, if your radio doesn't include one, you'll want to get a tuner, so you can avoid damaging your radio with high SWR's.

I'd be happy to try and answer any specific questions that you may have.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't go cheap. I would go quality at a decent price.

Radio - HF/VHF/UHF - Yaesu FT-897D http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/1897.html

Power supply - 25amp - Yaesu FP1030A http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamps/3640.html

Antenna tuner - 160m - 10m w/balun - MFJ 901B http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Product.php?productid=MFJ-901B

HF antenna - 9 band vertical balance line feed - Titanex 160/10 vertical http://www.titanex.de/frames/gp.html

VHF/UHF antenna - discone to cover all UHF/VHF bands - Diamond D3000N discone http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/scanants/5470.html

About $2,000 but you've got all the bands covered.

Just my opinion.


----------



## calcanuck (Jun 23, 2010)

Jerry D Young said:


> I wouldn't go cheap. I would go quality at a decent price.
> 
> Radio - HF/VHF/UHF - Yaesu FT-897D http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/1897.html
> 
> ...


What would be the range capability of this setup?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Must have items?

An auto-tuner. built in is nice, but still, I like it better than a manual tuner, given the choice.

Audio filter. A must have any more, given the amount of QRN/QRM these days...also helps with CW, if you decide to larn and use the code. 

A good set of cans. Head phones will keep your wife and kinder happy. Make sure they fit well, it matters.

Some rigs have a power/swr meter build in - IF it is accurate, it is a real nice item to help with operating the rig.

Good luck, don't be in a big hurry, if you are really looking to talk with family, they will need a license/rig as well. I don't know of any HF nets still running phone patches other than MARS.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

calcanuck said:


> What would be the range capability of this setup?


Generally as far as you could want to go, depending on atmospheric and propagation conditions. HF has the ability to get you across the state or around the world. VHF/UHF is good for local.

It's not quite as simple as just purchasing the equipment, hooking it up, and instantly communicating world wide (with the proper license). There are some things one needs to know about propagation and such, but they are easily learned. I would suggest that anyone wanting to learn about the capabilities of Ham radio should seek out a good club and talk with some Hams about getting a tour and a demo of their station. Most Hams are happy to do so, once they get to know you.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

calcanuck said:


> What would be the range capability of this setup?


The VHF/UHF bands gets you local

6 meters gets you out quite a bit further

The HF bands will get you worldwide.

But it is all dependent on propagation. You have to know and understand which band is running where. To make scheduled communications, both parties need to know where they will be for the time of day and locations involved. And sometimes, getting to some place specific can't be done just when one wants to do it. Some studying, lots of listening and practice, once you get your ticket, and you'll be able to communicate effectively most of the time.

For regular point to point coms, a beam antenna on each end is much more efffective than a omni vertical. Add some more power, and even better. But much more expensive.

Titanex DLP-22 wire log periodic antenna http://www.titanex.de/frames/logper.html

Yaesu VL-1000 1,000 watt amplifier http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/amps/3641.html

MFJ 998 Autotuner for Titanex DLP-22 http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamtune/4971.html

Upgrade MFJ 901B to MFJ 976 balanced line tuner for Titanex vertical for higher power use http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamtune/3645.html

Add a tower and rotor US Towers HDX 555 telescope & fold over tower http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-002309 & Yaesu G2800DXA rotor http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-002309

Lots of bucks, but would be hard to beat.

Just my opinion.


----------

